# MW3



## Ranbay (May 24, 2011)




----------



## starfish (May 24, 2011)

Want.


----------



## TitanSound (May 24, 2011)

The only thing I liked about MW2 was the spec ops missions. I'll probably get this if they have something similar.


----------



## Stigmata (May 24, 2011)

Goddamn I always think that abbreviation refers to MechWarrior


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 26, 2011)

If Michael Bay and Jerry Bruckheimer made video games...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 26, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> If Michael Bay and Jerry Bruckheimer made video games...


 
they'd be Kak


----------



## Boycey (May 28, 2011)

my face at this news:


----------



## Boycey (May 28, 2011)

at realising that 11/8/11 does not mean august 11th:


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2011)

Aw, man!  

Is it Activision?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aw, man!
> 
> Is it Activision?


 
They've all been activision recently. The real question is is it tryarch? If so it'll be kak.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> They've all been activision recently. The real question is is it tryarch? If so it'll be kak.


 
Oh, who do I mean? I know Tryarch are shit, what I mean is 'is it the people who did MW1 && 2?'

Just saw it on the telly with surround sound


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 29, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinity_Ward

and yes.


----------



## souljacker (May 29, 2011)

This is going to be a monstrous marketing job. TV adverts during the European Cup final and it's not even out for 6 months!


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2011)

Boycey said:


> at realising that 11/8/11 does not mean august 11th:


 
Did that with MW2, damn Americans & their wrong way round dates.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2011)

Infinity Ward have been gutted by sackings and walk outs so not expecting this to be good...roll on Battlefield 3!


----------



## Pingu (May 30, 2011)

yeah going to be a tough call between this and bf3. I HATED MW2s multiplayer "servers" and hope they have sorted that shit out for this one. MW2 on dedicated servrs would have been awesome


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 30, 2011)

That does look utterly incredible.  It makes me wonder what we are going to do when video games get photo realistic.  How will we improve on them then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> That does look utterly incredible.  It makes me wonder what we are going to do when video games get photo realistic.  How will we improve on them then?


 
Seen the holodeck in Star Treck?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Pingu said:


> yeah going to be a tough call between this and bf3. I HATED MW2s multiplayer "servers" and hope they have sorted that shit out for this one. MW2 on dedicated servrs would have been awesome


 
I'm getting B3 as priority. MW3 can wait as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

From a single-player perspective MW wins by virtue of the instant restarts after you're killed. The wait in BBC2 was really tiresome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> From a single-player perspective MW wins by virtue of the instant restarts after you're killed. The wait in BBC2 was really tiresome.


 
Perhaps but I don't know anyone who buys FPSers for the single player experience...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

Me. I can never be arsed playing online. Too much of a commitment. And I like a good story.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me. I can never be arsed playing online. Too much of a commitment. And I like a good story.


 
Fair enough but I would say I think you're wasting your time with FPSers [in general] if you're looking for a good story.


----------



## TitanSound (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me. I can never be arsed playing online. Too much of a commitment. And I like a good story.



With a good squad, multi-player is sooooo much better even for a casual player not interested in ranking up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Totally. Anyone that disagrees should play with TitanSound sometime.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 31, 2011)

Was that an AC130 view flying over London??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2011)

I thought that...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2011)

can't believe its not out till novemeber those little prick teasers.

dave


----------



## al (Jun 1, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me. I can never be arsed playing online. Too much of a commitment. And I like a good story.



Me too - really can't be arsed with dying 10 times for every 1 kill that I make. Generally I avoid FPS due to the stories being a bit shit and single player being so linear but occasionally I'll buy one of the big ones when they're cheap - got the last MW and Black Ops as well for the same reason that I enjoy a good action blockbuster- brain goes off, flashing lights and explosions happen and lots of bad guys end up dead.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2011)

and me, really cant be arsed with playing stuff online.

Well other then poker.

dave


----------



## Pingu (Jun 3, 2011)

not liking the idea of a onthly subscription to be able to look at stuuf\do stuff. that can go fuck right off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

Pingu said:


> not liking the idea of a onthly subscription to be able to look at stuuf\do stuff. that can go fuck right off


 
Indeed. If there's no free online play there's no point getting this. I aint paying 40 quid for 6 hours of single gaming with an idiotic story...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.callofduty.com/elite


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 4, 2011)

It's funny that when the people who created these big games split from the studio, the studio start doing really stupid things. 

No WAY would I pay anything other than my live fee for an online game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep. They know that there are a ton of people that will unfortunately...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 11, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me. I can never be arsed playing online. Too much of a commitment. And I like a good story.


 
I am willing to admit I was wrong on this, btw.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I am willing to admit I was wrong on this, btw.


 
No one is gonna judge you man, we're just happy we have another brother in arms.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 11, 2011)

Albeit on PC  Although I have it on Xbox too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Albeit on PC  Although I have it on Xbox too.


 
Hey maaan you walk the same road even if you ride a different steed...or something.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2011)

** cough* Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 CLONEDVD P2P Call of Duty*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Heh that was quick!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll get the SP campaign off the high seas but doubt I'll buy the game for mp, not when I've got BF3 sitting their being all sexy and ting.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2011)

360 version leaked


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 3, 2011)

So far.... I'm loving it


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2011)

So how many noobs will be playing this over BF3, come on, out yourselves as 14 year old american racists.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2011)

Im playing both and 35.... so there


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2011)

oh and remote sentry gun FTW !!!


----------



## grit (Nov 4, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ** cough* Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 CLONEDVD P2P Call of Duty*



Completely useless without the crack though


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 7, 2011)

So as far as I can tell MW3 will have free multiplayer, you pay to subscribe to all the Facebook Connect, Clan and special training stuff?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

And get all the dlc too.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2011)

got the hardon one coming tomorrow, but cant wait, so rolled a spliff, going to watch some TV, get down sainsburys where it's £27 if you spend £30 in store on other stuff ( Vodka and redbull? ) then when my hardon version comes tomorrow will sell my bro this one


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 8, 2011)

revol68 said:


> So how many noobs will be playing this over BF3, come on, out yourselves as 14 year old american racists.



I'll out myself, though I'm 36 and not a racist or American.

My reasoning is, the single player is better, it's got very good co-op missions (so I read) and the new pointstreak, as opposed to killstreak, system interests me because I can't aim for shit. I'll play it for a couple of months then trade it in for more than I payed for it which is what I've done with the last two COD games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking forward to this for the single-player.

Wouldn't it be nice if there was a game that had Battlefield's online play and CoD's campaign. Would save having to fork out for both games.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Looking forward to this for the single-player.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if there was a game that had Battlefield's online play and CoD's campaign. Would save having to fork out for both games.



That is exactly what I'm thinking. I really want to play this single player (haven't even put the Battlefield single player disc in the Xbox)

Anywhere apart from Sainsbury's doing cheap deals (there isn't one near me). How about Tesco, Morrisons, Asda, Argos?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 8, 2011)

Tesco is £25 if you buy Xbox points at the same time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Looking forward to this for the single-player.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if there was a game that had Battlefield's online play and CoD's campaign. Would save having to fork out for both games.



Heh was thinking the same thing. A dev team made of the best bits of both companies with be sweet!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2011)

Loving kill confirmed mode, where you have to pick up the dog tags to get more points 

stayed up till 5am playing it... feeling ruff as today


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh was thinking the same thing. A dev team made of the best bits of both companies with be sweet!



Well isn't the main point of contention between Infinity Ward's founders and Activision the fact that they talked to EA whilst still in contract to Activision?

A ha! Found something:



> Activision fired Infinity Ward's founders, Jason West and Vincent Zampella, in 2010 accusing them of misconduct. The firm later described them as "insubordinate and self-serving schemers" who had negotiated with rivals while under contract.
> The two men sued their ex-employer seeking unpaid royalty payments and damages. Activision countersued, alleging that the men had held secret talks with Electronic Arts.
> A court in Los Angeles is set to consider the case in May 2012.
> Mr West and Mr Zampella went on to set up a new studio, Respawn Entertainment, which signed a publishing and distribution rights deal with EA.
> Several of Infinity Ward's other employees also moved to the new studio. Respawn's website reveals that 40 members of its staff previously worked on the Modern Warfare series.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15618481


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 8, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> got the hardon one coming tomorrow, but cant wait, so rolled a spliff, going to watch some TV, get down sainsburys where it's £27 if you spend £30 in store on other stuff ( Vodka and redbull? ) then when my hardon version comes tomorrow will sell my bro this one


multiple facepalms... I bought MW3 for £38 in Sainsburgers then went to.. ahem.. Waitrose... Dooooh


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2011)

turns out it was £28.99 if you spend £30 on stuff.. not £27 like that told me on the phone... but still


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Loving kill confirmed mode, where you have to pick up the dog tags to get more points
> 
> stayed up till 5am playing it... feeling ruff as today



Impressive. I can't game for more than an hour at a time. I don't have the attention span.


----------



## grit (Nov 8, 2011)

Really finding hard to get motivate to buy this judging from the reviews and the fact that BF3 just landed..


----------



## binka (Nov 8, 2011)

playing it now. not bothering with the campaign, straight into multi player.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

binka said:


> playing it now. not bothering with the campaign, straight into multi player.



You got that the wrong way round


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

grit said:


> Really finding hard to get motivate to buy this judging from the reviews and the fact that BF3 just landed..



The completist in me wants to see how the trilogy ends but yeah not that bothered by the online tbh...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2011)

grit said:


> Really finding hard to get motivate to buy this judging from the reviews and the fact that BF3 just landed..



You own a PC don't you.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2011)

rank 41 now, and loving it.... some of the toys you get are ace


----------



## grit (Nov 9, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> You own a PC don't you.



Yes I am a proud member of the superior PC gaming race


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 9, 2011)

Well the multiplayer is good. Improved MW2 which is fine with me. The Single player campaign is hilarious.. in a brutally violent world war 3 type way. Fighting in New York, zooming around on speedboats and a mental zero g crashing plane gun battle. I have just had a go at the 'survival mode' and thats very good fun. Theres loads of things to unlock and point to gain so its an OCD dream. I have noticed that, on multiplayer chat, it seems to be sweary northerners until around 3.30-4pm when it becomes children making squeeking noises. I definatley heard one of them being told off by their mother on the mic.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 9, 2011)

MW3 freaks.
Are most of you PC players?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

I doubt it. It's a very console title.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 9, 2011)

That's a shame...

It's got some real shit reviews.
On the PC, it's described as an extension of MW2 - and MW2 was utter pants.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 9, 2011)

ETA - basically, what I want to know - is MW3 *multi-player* on PC more in common with MW1 than MW2? (no stupid servers).

That is the question.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah, no, I don't think so.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 9, 2011)

ah.. well you see , call me crazy but I LIKED MW2 and I DIDNT like Battlefield 2. So I decided to spend my £40 on MW3 and am a satisfied customer. I suppose its the XBox equivilent of enjoying Oasis' later albums.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> That's a shame...
> 
> It's got some real shit reviews.
> On the PC, it's described as an extension of MW2 - and MW2 was utter pants.



I thought MW2 was wicked tbh, but I've never played any of them online.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I thought MW2 was wicked tbh, but I've never played any of them online.



Single player was amazing.
Multi-player is so limiting - waiting ages to play a game, often times out, lag...it was such a let down cos MW1 online was and still is, one of the best experiences out there.

The stories are amazing. The plot. Real gripping.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

Agreed.

I'm more than happy with Battlefield online so no need to try MW tbh.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm playing single player on the PC. It's like the writers left Michael Bay wandering around a minefield and then asked him what he thought war would be like. You might as well just spend the money on Ritalin and punch yourself in the face for however many hours. Past the point of enjoyment, so far.


----------



## binka (Nov 9, 2011)

at the moment i dont really like it. havent played any mw before and imo black ops mp has a much better feel to it. not sure if this will change when i get used to it more though. also domination is my game mode of choice but on mw3 its limited to 12 players per map which is really shit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

binka said:


> at the moment i dont really like it. havent played any mw before and imo black ops mp has a much better feel to it. not sure if this will change when i get used to it more though. also domination is my game mode of choice but on mw3 its limited to 12 players per map which is really shit.



Black Ops SUCKED. You'll get used to it.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 9, 2011)

And I'm done. Was alright, not as good as the others to be honest. I know it's never going to be ARMA but it didn't feel anything like as immersed in military aspects as the previous games. Just a load of shit blowing up, all the time.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 10, 2011)

So what's the plot ending?
Is it the last one? Does that Soap character and Sgt Freddie Mercury die?
Do they sail off into the sunset and open an ice-cream parlour in Swansea?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2011)

All the remaining stuff that didn't blow up before blows up thrice and you spin round a lot and your vision goes all drunk and you punch a man and it goes all NEOOWWWWW BOOOOSSCCHHHHHHH COR BLIMEY APPLES AN' PEARS SOAAAAAAP NOOAGHHHHH *KABOOOOOOOOOOOOM* and maybe something happens to reasonably conclude matters and/or acceptably restore famous 1889 landmarks to their former glories but if it did then you don't have any idea what it was because you are lumbered with such massive, unending PTSD.


----------



## starfish (Nov 10, 2011)

Have only done the first mission in single player & about 2 hours on multiplayer but am liking it so far. Had a couple of issues with lag & server tineouts but hopefully that was just down to overload on tuesday.


----------



## agricola (Nov 10, 2011)

Why would you lay mines under your own submarine, though?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 11, 2011)

I know I'll hate it but I quite enjoyed MW2 for an hour or two before I hated it. So I'll buy it in off Steam in a few months when it is going for about a fiver. I just want to see for myself it is as shit as all the reviews say it is.

Not going to risk losing my Steam account by pirating such a shit game. My Steam account is so old Jesus added me when he was a kid to his friends list.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I know I'll hate it but I quite enjoyed MW2 for an hour or two before I hated it. So I'll buy it in off Steam in a few months when it is going for about a fiver. I just want to see for myself it is as shit as all the reviews say it is.
> 
> Not going to risk losing my Steam account by pirating such a shit game. My Steam account is so old Jesus added me when he was a kid to his friends list.



The press reviews are all excellent. It's only internet losers panning it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

Piece on the Guardian the other day suggested players are more critical than the reviewers (who of course are never bought off or bullied by PR departments)...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 11, 2011)

agricola said:


> Why would you lay mines under your own submarine, though?



shh...

...

...although if I was invading the USA I wouldn't park my entire fleet in Hudson bay and drive a giant submarine around underneath it...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 13, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> The press reviews are all excellent. It's only internet losers panning it.



Well duhhh.. Activision paid for a load of press reviewers to stay at a posh hotel, paid all their expenses and limited their gaming time to an hour a day, the rest of the time they were out having fun in bars, beaches and all at Activisions expense. 

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...views-behind-the-scenes-of-early-access-1.ars



> How important is it for readers of game reviews to understand the conditions under which a review was written? Would it change things if you knew all the early reviews of a game were written based on play time given in one location, under a managed schedule? What if the publisher paid for airfare and hotel rooms for the press? If you read an early review of a certain AAA game, chances are the circumstances behind the review weren't mentioned, but they may change how you perceive the review.
> 
> Garnett Lee wrote about his own misgivings in the Shacknews story about the game, and because of the circumstances he refused to call his thoughts a review. "A couple weeks ago Activision took a group drawn from members of the videogame media up to a resort in Santa Barbara for an intensive couple of days playing the freshly completed Modern Warfare 2. Extravagant? Sure, but that goes with the territory for a game that's become one of the biggest entertainment franchises in pop culture," he wrote. "Such an ideal setup also felt a little too removed from the real world to base a fair review on. So take this as impressions then from playing the full game."
> 
> "Yes, to the extent I wouldn't have plowed through the single-player campaign in one sitting. But I'd suggest also that doesn't work in Activision or IW's favor—put most gamers in front of anything for a five- to seven-hour stretch and it will seem old." He also points out the importance of disclosure. "We referenced the review event conditions in our review at points where we thought it would potentially be different from at home, and obviously we consider that adequate," he told Ars. "However I readily concede that, too, is open to subjective analysis, especially when gamers erroneously suspect publishers are stuffing money into reviewer's pockets left, right, and center at the best of times."



That's why I want to judge for it myself.

I didn't actually mind MW2 all that much, it's fun for what it is and I really ended up hating it because it's so repetitive. Confined maps, spray and pay, button bashing rubbish. Great fun for an hour or two but much longer than that and I end up hating it.

It's just not for me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Good post. This is why I never take reviews that seriously...and this represents the tamer end of the PR departments influence over game reviewers too.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 14, 2011)

Exactly! I'll take internet losers opinion over major website reviewers any day but I much prefer to make my own mind up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup, the best reviewer is you, the second best is mates who opinions you trust and/or understand.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, the best reviewer is you



By which time you've wasted £30 unless you pirate games.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2011)

Jtag = try before you buy


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm a PC gamer so I have full 'try before you buy' privileges (and use them) but a lot of people don't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> By which time you've wasted £30 unless you pirate games.



Yeah in an age of lending, renting and demos wasting 30 quid is a constant experience. Admit your comment earlier has no value in reality.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah in an age of lending, renting and demos wasting 30 quid is a constant experience. Admit your comment earlier has no value in reality.



Of course it has value. In order to review a game properly you have to play it. To play it you normally have to buy it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 15, 2011)

I liked MW3 - I could have gone for Skrim, Batman or MW3. I went MW3. I will get the other two eventually, either I'll wait for them to get cheaper or go platinum (I can wait a long time). Here's another thing thats nearly as weird as actually liking MW3. I keep my Xbox games on a shelf in their packets, with the leaflets in. They sit next to classic PS2, PCCD and Gamecube games...

As for MW3 the campaign is an enjoyable on rails shooter. It's totally bombastic and OTT. This time around they are over-using the Osprey model they have made.

I have had a go at the wave after wave survival mode, its great fun. And I like the multiplayer, Kill Confirmed and HC Team Tactical are my faves. It's good for a quick fix of shooting.

The only other thing is the whole COD Elite thing doesn't work - it's totally over subscribed!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

It doesn't. Saying you trust reviewers is like saying you're a lefty but vote Tory. You're against your own interest as its well known reviewers can be trusted. 

But anyway, this is circular, there are plenty of ways of finding out whether a game is worth paying for other than mindlessly believing some paid off game reviewer...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It doesn't. Saying you trust reviewers is like saying you're a lefty but vote Tory. You're against your own interest as its well known reviewers can be trusted.
> 
> But anyway, this is circular, there are plenty of ways of finding out whether a game is worth paying for other than mindlessly believing some paid off game reviewer...



I didn't say I trusted reviewers.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> By which time you've wasted £30 unless you pirate games.



I wouldn't pay £30 for MW. I'll wait for a few months until they're flogging it on steam with 75% off for the weekend; like they did with MW2 after about six months. Wouldn't risk losing my Steam account over a pirated game.

More than likely though I'll get a loan of it or given it anyway.

Point is your alarm bells should have rang when you said "all press reviews are excellent". Oh I wonder why that is


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I didn't say I trusted reviewers.



You heavily implied you did by the way you poured scorn on "losers" that weren't reviewers.


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I wouldn't pay £30 for MW. I'll wait for a few months until they're flogging it on steam with 75% off for the weekend; like they did with MW2 after about six months. Wouldn't risk losing my Steam account over a pirated game.



Did they include it in a sale? Black OPs is still full whack a year after its release.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You heavily implied you did by the way you poured scorn on "losers" that weren't reviewers.



Not trusting one source doesn't imply trust in another. My original point is that internet haters love to hate and it can't be read into too much.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2011)

Kill confirmed is ace


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

grit said:


> Did they include it in a sale? Black OPs is still full whack a year after its release.



I can't remember the specifics. Once or twice a year Steam will do a special offer where premium games are slashed in price by 75%, I have picked up a few titles that way. You need to keep your eyes open.

BC2 was going for a tenner at one point.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> My original point is that internet haters love to hate and it can't be read into too much.



And you can read even less into reviewers; who love to be fed grapes.


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I can't remember the specifics. Once or twice a year Steam will do a special offer where premium games are slashed in price by 75%, I have picked up a few titles that way. You need to keep your eyes open.
> 
> BC2 was going for a tenner at one point.



Yeah I've taken part in several of the steam sales, they are my main reason for using the service. It just appeared to me that its never been dropped in price, I've kept my eye on it because I'm not prepared to pay full price.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> And you can read even less into reviewers; who love to be fed grapes.



Yup. The Internet 'losers' (ie everyone not paid off) have far more value by comparison.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah I've taken part in several of the steam sales, they are my main reason for using the service. It just appeared to me that its never been dropped in price, I've kept my eye on it because I'm not prepared to pay full price.



I know this German website which is a bit like Green Man Gaming. They buy reclaimed codes and unused codes from games publishers and sell them on at rock bottom prices. I bought all the pre-order goodies from other retailers that were going when BF3 was launched for €7. That included the specat kit, dog tags, back to karkland, physical warfare pack etc. Absolute bargain. They do look a bit dodge but I have used them dozerns of times and never had a problem.

If you're using paypal make sure you use the same email address as you register with if you order stuff off them. It can cause delays as they do security checks.

http://www.mmoga.com

Keep your eyes open, I had a look and there's nothing there. But they may do the Black Ops travesty


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup. The Internet 'losers' (ie everyone not paid off) have far more value by comparison.



Hence the massive success of review websites written by the lumpen; such as rotten tomatoes


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Keep your eyes open, I had a look and there's nothing there. But they may do the Black Ops travesty



My expectations are pretty low to be honest, but it can be a nice way to waste an afternoon playing through it. Whats the average lenght now, something like 5 hours?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

Fnar fnar guffaw guffaw you said average length.


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Fnar fnar guffaw guffaw you said average length.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 16, 2011)

Played four hours of the campaign, not sure I can be arsed to finish it. It's has some spectacular set pieces and all that, but I'm finding it a bit dull and quite stressful. Plus, every character in it is an arsehole. I'm not sure I'd be missing out on anything if I just watched the remaining missions on youtube.

The Uncharted series does spectacular better than this and I liked Crysis 2 multiplayer more.

I'll give multiplayer another chance for the rest of this week, but previous attempts on other call of duty games suggest it won't take me long to get sick of it. It's likely to get traded in for Zelda on Friday.


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2011)

Charlie brooked did a good piece about mw3 the other day, which also applies to gears etc and a lot of other games.

You'll have to search though cos on phone innit.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

Did he state the blindingly obvious and what the majority of people already think in such a way he looks clever and insightful? Yes he's rather good at doing that.


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Did he state the blindingly obvious and what the majority of people already think in such a way he looks clever and insightful? Yes he's rather good at doing that.



This, he is an annoying cunt.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

A Smug annoying cunt who can be amusing at times. He's better sticking to the written word. He doesn't seem to come across quite so annoying.


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2011)

Tough crowd.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> Tough crowd.



They should try the fish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Did he state the blindingly obvious and what the majority of people already think in such a way he looks clever and insightful? Yes he's rather good at doing that.



Tell me about it. He's easily one of the most overrated writers I've come across...never understood why he's held in such high esteem.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

Because he _is_ funny. I Don't like the bloke but he does make me laugh.

Oh and he has a beautiful wife, another reason to hate him


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

A New low? MW3 Developers begging on twitter for positive reviews after being panned on metacritic.

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/121/1212113p1.html



> Sledgehammer Games' Glen Schofield has taken to Twitter to ask Call of Duty fans to support Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 on Metacritic.
> 
> "I don't usually do this but, if u like MW3 go 2 Metacritic.com & help our user score,"



MW3 isn't a flop technically but it has all the markings of one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Because he _is_ funny. I Don't like the bloke but he does make me laugh.
> 
> Oh and he has a beautiful wife, another reason to hate him



Oh yeah the ever intelligent Konnie Huq.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh yeah the ever intelligent Konnie Huq.



Tits no brain.
Boring as fuck.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Tits fuck.
> Boning brain.



Fixed.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

According to wiki she got 8 A grade GCSEs and 1 B.

I didn't get anyway decent grades apart from English Lit, English Language and all As for science. Not bad for a kid who never revised and spent most of his final years at school getting stoned out their box. Which isn't the most clever thing to do. So she's certainly smarter than me.

I'll not have a bad word said against Konnie or I'll pull out the race card :shakes fist:


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> A New low? MW3 Developers begging on twitter for positive reviews after being panned on metacritic.
> 
> http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/121/1212113p1.html
> 
> MW3 isn't a flop technically but it has all the markings of one.



Doing a little bit of looking around about this and I am getting the impression that the MW developers bribe reviewers more than any other game title.

Really stinks.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Doing a little bit of looking around about this and I am getting the impression that the MW developers bribe reviewers more than any other game title.
> 
> Really stinks.



They have to though. Same game since 2007 has been released over and over again. A new storyline sure, but same engine, same style of play. A few added features in multiplayer but not many, mainly perks and what not. Map packs sold as expansions and generally a lazy attitude to development of the franchise. It's been Activision's cashcow.

Not to mention the founders of Infinity Ward fucking off to EA in 2010 after falling out with Activision.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

It is dangerous ground though and could prove to be ultimately counter productive. If the publics trust is broken all those reviews from "internet losers" will soon show their teeth and like rats from a sinking ship the big review sites will follow.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2011)

Well unless they do something radical, the public will vote with their feet. They simply cannot release the same game again next year.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

Free MW3 tshirt with every game?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2011)

i would be keen to know how much you could change a game like this..... i mean it's a FPS with guns and bad guys, and maps and stuff.... what would you do to make it any better?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

Take a look at the Battlefield series.


----------



## Fried_chicken (Nov 29, 2011)

.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2011)

have ordered this as I finally got around to buying a PS3 - (£158 from Sainburys) I am such an early adopter


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 1, 2012)

anyone playing this on xbox?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2012)

I am, well the single player, rented it from Lovefilm to see the end of the trilogy story wise, have played a bit online and have to say found it a wholly crap experience. It's frantic but not fast, clunky and the lack of bullet physics is laughable, really arcadey...the maps are too small too. Watching a helicopter come in to shoot everyone and think "Hmmmm be nice to actually fly that thing" was interesting. I'm definitely a full convert to Battlefield! Doubt I'll be going back to any CoD games if this is all they offer, and really hope DICE sticks to it's guns and doesn't let EA ruin the Battlefield series by trying to play the CoD game...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've not played BF3 so can't compare but agree it is a much more braindead experience from what I've seen of BF3 vids 

I tend to play for fun on the whole, so am quite happy playing map after map and using nothing but my knife not giving a shit about all that KD stat nonsense! I find it easy to dip in and out of on that front.

MaybeI should rent BF to see just how bad COD is?!?!?!


----------



## starfish (Apr 9, 2012)

Am i right in thinking that you can only get the new maps etc if you buy the full Elite membership. I cant see them as seperate d/l's in the PS store.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2012)

on xbox they cane out first for Elite then you could buy them, i think?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, they have been slowly being released every month for elite members and as a dlc to everyone else a week or so ago.

Don't think they have been released for ps3 yet, and def not available for pc

they are largely shit imo though so don't feel you are missing anything, unless you like being shot from halfway across a map as you spawn on from a corner as you go past


----------



## Firky (Apr 12, 2012)

Load of shit. Like the last one.

BF3 is better, more thought is needed.


----------



## starfish (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like theyre out from 19th April. I'll probably get them regardless. Who knows though i may get BF4 when it comes out.


----------



## Frazzlemac (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive reverted back to COD world at War 'Release the dogs!!!!!!'


----------

